# 2030 new clutch problems



## psj12 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was just asked by an elderly neighbor to look at his 1987 JD 2030 that his son just put a clutch assembly in. I did not take part in the installation so I can't answer specifics about what was done or not done. The old gentleman says the entire pressure plate and throw out bearing assembly was replaced. I did find the old one nearby and the plate between the fly wheel and pressure plate was missing all it's friction material on one side and was an entire assembly. The son is not available for comment.
Here's the problem. The tractor range selector on the left that has a Park position will not go into gear. It just grinds so I'm pretty sure the clutch is not releasing. I pulled the gear selector (right side) back out of the park position and not I cannot move it at all even to return it to it's former position.
I looked at the clutch pedal free play and it was fine. I removed the inspection covers on the left side of the bell housing and had the farmer's daughter depress the clutch pedal. It appears to be working the clutch fingers fine and completely disengaging the fingers when released. The engine runs and is not bound up. What could the problem be? I need help. I hope I don't have to resplit the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum psj12. Did the tractor clutch ever work properly after the son replaced the clutch assembly? Sounds as if the clutch friction disk is stuck to the pressure plate and or fly wheel. This is not an unusual problem especially if the tractor has been sitting for a long time without the clutch pedal being blocked to hold the pressure off of the clutch disk. A stuck clutch assembly would indeed cause these symptoms. Even if the clutch linkage works properly and fully depresses the clutch pressure plate fingers; the gears will grind due to the clutch disk being stuck to the pressure plate and or flywheel. 

Sometimes manually prying apart the clutch disk while the clutch pedal is fully depressed or starting the tractor and operating it will dislodge the stuck clutch, especially if it is hooked up to a heavy load. This can be very dangerous so be aware of the issues involved and be sure the tractor is in an open area with everyone clear of the machine and be prepared to shut the engine down. 

If you run a search website search using "stuck clutch" I am sure you find a number of posts that cover this issue.

If none of the suggestions to free the clutch work, you may well have to split the tractor worst case, but with a little luck and use the problem may be resolved. 

Again, welcome and be sure to let us know how things go.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad it's your problem! Again, it's important to know if it released at all after the new parts were installed, if not, the clutch disc could be in backwards.


----------



## psj12 (Apr 15, 2007)

The clutch has not worked since being replaced. I did notice a slight cone shape to the old clutch plate center hub. There is every possibility it may be installed backward. Which way should the raised center of the clutch plate point, towards the engine or transmission?


----------

